# Introducing...me



## FearlessFreep (Dec 21, 2004)

Hi all,

  My name is Jay O'Connor, I'ma  new student to Taekwondo.  I'm also a Christian, husband of 15 years, father of five (oldest two are in class with me), computer programmer, and bassist (mostly jazz/fusion/rock)

  That sums it up.  I found this forum accidentaly from some links from BudoSeek.net


----------



## D_Brady (Dec 21, 2004)

Welcome to MartialTalk Jay :ultracool


----------



## TigerWoman (Dec 21, 2004)

Hi Jay, Welcome to MartialTalk and to Taekwondo.  I'm a mother of two, married for nearly 25, husband plays bass for a jazz band and mandolin for bluegrass band, kids became BB's as well in TKD as me and I'm a Christian as well.  Not a programmer though  but we have a few things in common!
Any questions post a thread in the Support forum (if you can't find a answer in the FAQ's or previous threads) or do a quick PM to me located in your User CP on the top blue bar. Enjoy!  TW


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 21, 2004)

Hi Jay 

Welcome to Martial Talk~!

Good to have you aboard.

~Tess


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 21, 2004)

Hi, freep.

I'm husband for a combined 13 years (4 year break in between).  TKD student and listened to a lot of Jazz.  More zen than christian; but, feel no ill will toward anyone.
Welcome to the board.


----------



## Dr. Flem (Dec 21, 2004)

G'day FearlessFreep.  I'm not too sure as to how long I should be a member before I take the opportunity to greet the "new guy" but I'll say "hey" anyway.   

I'm a "guitarist" so it's good to see another musician on these forums.  We're sure to see plenty more.


----------



## Aqua4ever (Dec 21, 2004)

Hi! and Welcome! hope you find lots of interesting and helpful information here, i am also in Tae kwon do, all the forums here are very useful and any question you ask it seems as though someone here has an answer! have fun looking around! 
Aqua


----------



## FearlessFreep (Dec 21, 2004)

Thanks all!


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 21, 2004)

Greetings Fearless and welcome to MT.  We have a lot of good discussion here as well as a lot of fun, so put on your seatbelt, keep your hands and arms inside the vehicle and enjoy the ride!

 Happy posting!


----------



## Gin-Gin (Dec 21, 2004)

Hi Fearless Freep--welcome to Martial Talk.  As you'll see, we have a lot of nice people here from different systems, hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Lisa (Dec 21, 2004)

:wavey: Welcom Fearless.  Happy posting


----------



## Kenpo Mama (Dec 21, 2004)

Welcome to MT, Fearless!  Have a great time reading the vast amounts of material out here and happy posting! 

Donna :ultracool


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 21, 2004)

Welcome... uhh... what's a freep?


----------



## FearlessFreep (Dec 21, 2004)

He he..."Fearless Freep" was an unseen character in an old Bugs Bunny/Yosemite Sam cartoon.  He was a daredevil artist who missed his show and Sam wanted to really see the show (the rest of the cartoon was Sam spending a lot of time falling from a high platform into a tub of water and other stuff)

Anyway, my dad gave me that nickname when I was very young and did a lot of stupid stunts.  I still use it as an online nick on occasion


----------



## MJS (Dec 21, 2004)

Hi Jay!! Welcome to the forum!!!!

Enjoy your stay here, and if you have any questions, please feel free to ask!

Mike


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 21, 2004)

FearlessFreep said:
			
		

> He he..."Fearless Freep" was an unseen character in an old Bugs Bunny/Yosemite Sam cartoon.  He was a daredevil artist who missed his show and Sam wanted to really see the show (the rest of the cartoon was Sam spending a lot of time falling from a high platform into a tub of water and other stuff)
> 
> Anyway, my dad gave me that nickname when I was very young and did a lot of stupid stunts.  I still use it as an online nick on occasion


Ah cool...  :supcool:


----------



## Sarah (Dec 21, 2004)

Welcome aboard Jay, so glad you could join us....Im sure you will find your time on MT informative with a lot of fun throwing in for good measure.

Happy posting my friend!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 21, 2004)

Welcome, and happy posting.


----------



## Raewyn (Dec 21, 2004)

Welcome aboard and happy posting!!!!!!


----------



## Vadim (Jan 1, 2005)

Hi Jay! Welcome to Martial Talk forums.:asian: 

-Vadim


----------



## jjmcc (Jan 2, 2005)

hi and welcome


----------

